# Bromoil portrait



## terri (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is my first attempt at a bromoil portrait. These are much more challenging than, say, landscapes.  I have a lot of practice sessions to get through!


My girlfriends, Tara and Jay:









Comments welcome, as always. Thanks for looking!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 2, 2006)

The techinique is very nice... the pose is very nice... the lighting is very nice.  It is a high quality portrait I like it a lot.


----------



## JamesD (Dec 2, 2006)

I like this image... but before I say anything about how or why... I have no idea how this sort of thing is done (I think it has something to do with ink, right?).  Do you have any recommendations for some things I can study up on so I have a better idea of what I'm looking at, and therefore what I'm talking about?

But, yes, I agree... it's a good image!

-James


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 2, 2006)

I edited this due to a goofy comment.  

Anyways, I forgot to mention how I like the style of this photo.  What kind of effect is that?


----------



## Arch (Dec 3, 2006)

I really like this effect.... well produced terri :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 3, 2006)

..  I agree, it really looks nice!


----------



## Chase (Dec 3, 2006)

I really like it, nice tone, nice portrait to work with to begin with, and I think the processing really worked on this!


----------



## santino (Dec 3, 2006)

twice thumbs up!
very classic 
congrats.


----------



## terri (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys! 

James, a bromoil print starts out as a regular darkroom print - only you print it darker and flatter than normal. I generally make a test print, then overexpose by at least a stop, and use filtration at one grade lower than the test print. They're pretty ugly at this stage!

Then the work moves out of darkroom conditions. The print is bleached and tanned, in a process very similar to toning. It's refixed in plain hypo crystals (sodium thiosulfate) and is rendered into what's called a matrix - the original image is barely visible.

Then the fun stuff begins. You soak the matrix, wipe off all the water, and then apply the lithographic inks, either with brush or roller, or a combination of both. 

Google "bromoil" and you'll find plenty to keep you entertained. I personally love the work of Gene Laughter (rhymes with daughter). He has written a great guide to beginner's bromoil, and is a very friendly gentleman. His stuff is amazing!


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> The techinique is very nice... the pose is very nice... the lighting is very nice. It is a high quality portrait I like it a lot.



I agree on everything mystery said! ^^


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you! 

For those who were asking "what kind of effect is this", it's more a photographic _process_ that produces the effect.  I described it (very generally!) up there. It looks the way it does due to the application of the lithographic ink by hand, with an artist's brush. A very enjoyable, hands-on process.


----------

